# Hop Flavours



## ash2 (24/8/13)

Hi Hopheads,Why do hoped up beers have a more pronounced flavour & aroma of hops as the beer warms up.? :unsure:


----------



## Bizier (24/8/13)

I would hypothesise that it is because volatile oils from hops are less likely to make it into your nasal cavities when the substance is cold. Whereas, when it is warm, the beer reaches a much higher temperature in contact with your mouth and releases more vapours from the oil, making the subject happier.


----------



## ash2 (24/8/13)

Bizier said:


> I would hypothesise that it is because volatile oils from hops are less likely to make it into your nasal cavities when the substance is cold. Whereas, when it is warm, the beer reaches a much higher temperature in contact with your mouth and releases more vapours from the oil, making the subject happier.


Yeah that's what I thought. :lol: Glad u agreed


----------



## Mardoo (25/8/13)

Therefore IPA's should be drunk hot.


----------



## yum beer (25/8/13)

No, they should be brewed hot.


----------



## fletcher (25/8/13)

and fermented hot

EDIT: not really.


----------



## yum beer (25/8/13)

Cheers Fletcher, thats what I meant


----------

